# Now One For You, Dombox



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

This one's for you, Dombox. Not quite as cool as the Buren, but it does have three lightning bolt markers and the Electo-Chron style hands - just picked this up from Silver Hawk's hospital.










It has an interesting Landeron movement. Maybe Paul could jump in here and describe it (and post a picture if you kept one).


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Dave, I was just reading a little about the 4751 movement in Doensen's book yesterday. I mentioned to you that I'd never seem another one, and maybe this is the reason:

"_1961: The second version, the L 4751 comes into production. The start of sales of the much thinner and cheaper LIP R 148 signals the halt in the production of the L 4751 already six months after the latter was first introduced._"...so it was probably only made for a few months in 1961. Strangely, I can find no reference to the L 4760 which is much more common that the L 4751 but nowhere near as common as the L 4750.

L 4751 from this Hilton shown below. I did a small write-up on my web site about the hacking features on these 3 movements:

http://www.electric-watches.co.uk/make/lan...n/hack/hack.php


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Very intersting piece on the hacking movement on these landerons Paul, its a bugger when you,ve got to take the batteries out, and even worse when need to take the watch apart to change the battery You were saying that the Bulova 214 has a poor hacking movement but dose,nt that apply to a lot of the 218s as well and I dont know about that 219 of mine you,ve got


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

martinus_scriblerus said:


> This one's for you, Dombox. Not quite as cool as the Buren, but it does have three lightning bolt markers and the Electo-Chron style hands - just picked this up from Silver Hawk's hospital.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats very nice dave and a rare movement indeed, lovely collection you,ve got I take my hat off to you :wub: :notworthy:


----------

